# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Add nick ym bị đưa vào address book

## tmvsaigonvenus

em mới lập nik mới. mấy nick đầu thì em vẫn add được vào group. nhưng 1 số nick sau thì kể cả em add hay người khác add cũng k thể cho vào group được mà nó lại vào address book. có cách nào khắc phục được k ạh các bác :wacko:. em dùng ym bản 10.0 nhé

đây là ảnh khi add nick xong và address book
 

thanks mọi người đã đọc>[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]<

----------


## seoerGBVN

up lên để mọi người giúp
bổ sung thêm là em vừa tạo nick mới, dùng sang bản ym mới, vẫn bị hiện tượng đấy. có lúc thì lại add được. nhưng được mấy nick, thì lại k add được

----------


## matngoc2015

bạn thử vô tạo group trc rồi khi add bạn add luôn nick name đó vô group đó xem sao nhé
mình làm thử thấy đc mà

hoặc người kia ko cho bạn add thì nó vô addressbook thôi

----------

